# Camlia for teething causing constipation??



## carrie24 (Jan 28, 2005)

Anyone else experiencing constipation & could it be a side effect of Camilia homeopathic remedy???

My BF 6 mo old ds has been teething for well over 2 mo now! uuggghhh... poor guy. This past week has been rougher than usual so I finally started giving him Boiron's Camilia homeopathic remedy. I did read somewhere that this remedy is also good for the loose stools often associated with teething.

I had been giving it to him about 3x day for a few days. Then, he didn't poop for 3 days. Then, one REALLY unusually thick creamy poo (sorry!). Now, no more poo for another 3 days. I haven't discontinued the Camilia because he's still teething so hard.

I had been giving him occasional rice cereal, fruit or peas as he is VERY interested in eating (along with everything else in the world!). I heard rice cereal can cause constipation so I cut it out for the last 2 days but, alas, still no poo. He is normally a very loose (and occasionally mucus-y) poo-er since mom eats alot of veggies and onions and garlic!

Haven't resorted to prune juice yet.... HELP!









thanks in advance everyone!
carrie


----------



## AEZMama (Jul 24, 2005)

DS is now 4.5 mos. and had terrible reflux when he was born (and in NICU) and I had to add rice cereal to EBM for him. He didn't poop for days and it worried me. I stopped the rice cereal very quickly, and his poop came back regularly slowly but surely. Our ped said that babies don't have to have any of the cereals (we started back for solids w/ Earths Best Multigrain) if they start solids. If they're interested in regular foods, he said to go ahead. He also agreed with a mama who posted on here who's homeopath suggested starting with orange veggies one month, then green the next so that's what we're doing. It's been great, he's getting used to the stuff going in his mouth and everything is as right as rain. 3x per day!









I've had DS using chammomilia and has been fine in the poop dept. Maybe your dc's body doesn't agree with chammomilia. My ds is teething up a storm as well (since 3 mos!) and I use a little coconut oil on his gums and he likes it and it seems to help. Also, I use a cooled bottle nipple with either cold chammomile tea or plain water or tea with milk and he can chew on that to alleviate the pains.

Hope that helps! Good luck!


----------



## Avena (May 27, 2005)

Our DD is 3.5 months and teething too. We are using Camilia and she isn't constipated. She is only BF....Maybe it's the rice? I've heard that rice may bind up little ones...Wish I could be more help for you!

Have you tried a gentle massage on your little one's belly? Make sure if you do use ONLY CLOCK WISE motions (this is the natural way the intestines go)

Best of luck!


----------



## jocmtl (Nov 13, 2002)

Oh, poor little baby!

We have the same thing going on: Jonah's been teething (or gumming, as we call it, as he has not produced a tooth yet) since he was 3 mths old! We use the exact same product, Camillia by Boiron, and he has never been constipated.

Is the rice cereal you are feeding him iron-fortified? If so, I've heard that can be constipating.


----------



## Felicitymom (Jul 28, 2004)

It's probably the teething that is causing the constipation... I have heard babies go either way... constipation or diahria with teething. Also... I know everyone says rice ceral or rice in general is binding... I don't believe that one, even with iron. It's one of those left over myths from loong ago...IMO.

Also you can try using some Gripe Water in addition to the Camila... some folks say it works for teething and I know it helps soothe the system and keep babies regular. I use it.

Nancy


----------



## 1stimemom (Feb 7, 2005)

Does anyone know if camilia is safe for 3 month old? My poor baby is teething and nothing is helping...hylands teething tablets did not work and I went out and bought camilia, but when I was about to use it the box said 4 months and older, now I'm not sure if it's okay to use.


----------



## Kindermama (Nov 29, 2004)

Are you all talking about Chamomilla?? What's Camilia?
I'm practicing to be a homeopath....and I thought maybe Chamomilla might not be effective in his case....try Calc Carb...here's a link FYI

http://www.absolutelythepurest.com/h...calc-carb.html


----------



## Kindermama (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1stimemom*
Does anyone know if camilia is safe for 3 month old? My poor baby is teething and nothing is helping...hylands teething tablets did not work and I went out and bought camilia, but when I was about to use it the box said 4 months and older, now I'm not sure if it's okay to use.

it's okay to use....if you are sure it's teething. My daughter had homeopathy at 1 day old for gas/colic.


----------



## naturegirl7 (Jan 27, 2005)

My son is a stubborn poo-er. He is only 3 months old, but since he was about a month old (that very first growth spurt) he stopped pooing at every feeding and begun pooing oncea day. Every time he starts with another growth spurt (which seems like constantly!) he simply doesn't poo! Sometimes it is 4-5 days!! It is thick, but not hard or pellety, so the Ped said not to be concerned about it. He does this for a week or so until the growth spurt is over, and then back to once a day. Maybe your DC is having a major growth spurt?

Also, my son is teething and we give him the teething tabs and gel with camilia in it, and no poo problems at all. Actually the last week he has been quite regular for once!

But I do know that Rice is super binding. Rice and Bananas are great treatments for dihrrea, cuz it binds everything up. I would lay off the Rice cereal for a while and see if that helps!

GL!


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

It is normal for breastfed babies to go days without a bm, sometimes they use everything in the milk and there is nothing left. That is what a wonderful, complete food it is. Also, introduction of solids also causes the poo to thicken. True constipation is hard, pellet like stools that are very difficult to pass.


----------



## Avena (May 27, 2005)

I've been giving our DD Camilia-liquid homepathic drops by Boirion since she was 2.5 mo. for teething...And YES at 2.5 mo. she starting to teeth!

She's 4.5 mo now and no constipation... Also she's only breastfed.
Hope your little one is better soon!









P.S. In our experience Rice is a binder...When my moms dog has the runs nothing works better than steamed rice and it works to stop the runs!


----------

